# Shrimp trying to climb out of water?



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone experienced this? My golden bees are hovering around the waterline and sticking their heads out, some even manage to get most of the body out of the water. But this only happens near my sponge filter where there is air circulation.

I checked my water parameters and everything seems on point. These are newly acquired shrimp, all other inhabitants that were already there (crs, tb) do not do this. 

Is this normal?


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

The odd shrimp in my tank does this once in a while, but they never actually try to climb out. I only have painted fire reds in my tank, and they are active, breed regularly and don't have deaths(that I have ever seen) in my tank. So I am thinking this normal, but I am still pretty new to shrimp keeping so I will defer to one of the shrimp experts in here to give a more accurate answer.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Call Tommy at Shrimp Fever. He mentioned something about this at the talk he gave at our fish club last week. Do not quote me but I think he said it was due to water quality issues and them trying to find a different body of water.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

i found a bunch of dried up shrimp at back of my tank when cleaning a few weeks back so I guess they could climb out. keep your water level lower to ensure they can't.


----------



## k2x5 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've had this happen on the tank I keep on my desk at work. 3 Amanos did this within a space of perhaps 3-4 months. I still have 2 that remain in the tank now and have since before the others went for their stroll...

I suspect it had a lot to do with the water level, they probably climbed out via the heater cord and from the top of the water to the edge of the tank is usually only 3/8" to 1/2" on that tank. They got out and before they knew what happened they were so close to the edge.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I saw a post on this topic on another forum. Cherries in that case, but for sure, climbing out of their tank. Those that climbed out spent a fair amount of time hanging out near the C02 inlet of their tank as well, though whether it's related to the suicide is hard to say. The guy covered his tank and the losses stopped for the time being at least.

I've noticed my Bamboo shrimp sometimes try to climb out. I lost my largest male this way, he carpet surfed about ten feet away. From what I understand, this behaviour is one they practice in nature, moving from one pond or area to another. But dwarf shrimp, by and large, don't generally do this.. though I did find a load of them in a filter not too long ago. All alive and well, surprisingly. 

Though if it was a case of water conditions being really poor, I'd think most any critter would attempt to find better conditions, however it could. I also wonder if they are attracted to some types of water movement.. such as filter intakes. Adults are strong enough to swim away, so I have wondered if they get sucked up because the current attracts them. Pre filters at least prevent that from happening.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Seems like no definitive answer. Good news is they stopped doing this. Thanks for all the information.


----------

